# Mining gold company around the world



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2015)

شركات تعدين الذهب حول العالم.


----------



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2015)

*شركة التعدين العربية السعودية*

http://www.maaden.com.sa

شركة التعدين العربية السعودية 
شركاتها حسب النوع 
شركة معادن للذهب 
شركة معادن للفوسفات 
شركة معادن للألمنيوم 
شركة معادن للمعادن الصناعية


----------



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2015)

Global gold mine production increased by 3 percent over the third quarter of this year to approximately 659 tonnes, as a number of new operations either came online or increased production. Increased Australianproduction contributed to the majority of the output growth, although Mexicoand Argentina also exhibited positive production on an annualized basis. Offsetting the impact of these developments was a decline in production in Indonesia, Russia and Peru. The decline in production in Indonesia should not be a point of concern for investors as its production totals in 2009 had increased almost 66 percent last year, the largest one year production increase of any country in the world. Last year the only other top 10 gold producing country in the world to demonstrate double digit growth in annual production was Ghana, with a 13 percent increase.
*Mining Companies*
The world’s top ten gold mining companies include:
Barrick Gold Corp. (TSE: ABX), the world’s largest pure gold miner, operates 26 gold mines, in addition to projects in the pipeline across Australia, North America, South America and Africa. According to a report issued by the company last year, it established 139.8 million ounces of proven, probable gold reserves, amongst the largest amount of un-hedged reserves in the industry. Barrick Gold has an optimistic goal of reaching 7.6 to 8.0 million ounces of gold produced during the current fiscal year, at a total cash cost of $425 to $455 per ounce. Barrick’s objective is, “to be the world’s best gold company by finding, acquiring, developing and producing quality reserves in a safe, profitable and socially responsible manner.”
Newmont Mining Corporation (TSE:NMC) (NYSE:NEM) has operations around the globe, within eight countries in five continents—including North America, South America, Australia, Asia and Africa. Newmont’s most significant assets or operations are found in: the United States, Australia, Peru, Indonesia, Ghana, Canada, New Zealand and Mexico. At the end of last year, Newmont had proven and probable gold reserves of 91.8 million equity ounces and an aggregate land position of roughly 39,000 square miles. Newmont’s 2008 acquisition of a large undeveloped Greenfield in North America, Hope Bay, could be followed by exploration projects into Peru and Ghana. Newmont has been focused on Australian production at Boddington, in addition to a recent private placement with Eurasian Minerals Inc. (CVE:EMX) providing additional exploration exposure to projects in Turkey, Eastern Europe, the Kyrgyz Republic, Haiti, United States, and Austral-East Asia. Newmount is the first gold company to be a part of the S&P 500 Index and Fortune 500 and endeavors to develop technological solutions for mining that improve the overall mining process. In 2007, the company became the first gold company to be selected as part of the Dow Jones Sustainability World Index.
AngloGold Ashanti (NYSE:AU) is a South Africa based top producing gold mining company with a total of 21 operations across four continents and ten countries—including the U.S., Tanzania, South Africa, Namibia, Mali, Guinea, Ghana, Brazil, Australia and Argentina. The company continues to support in-depth exploration activities as well in an attempt to identify new resource ounces of gold. Last year, AngloGold spent a total of $199.9 million for its exploration programs. At the end of 2009, the amount of both proved and probable ore reserves totalled 71.4 million ounces. AngloGold’s vision is to become the leading global gold mining company, while respecting natural environments, valuing its people and their safety and minimizing costs and maximizing profits for shareholders.
Gold Fields Limited (NYSE:GFI) is a producer of gold and holder of gold reserves in South Africa, Ghana, Australia and Peru. The majority of Gold Fields’ operations, based on gold production, are located in South Africa with operations in Driefontein, Kloof, Beatrix and South Deep. In Peru, Gold Fields is primarily involved in underground and surface gold and copper mining and related activities, including exploration, extraction, processing and smelting. Gold Fields also has an interest in a platinum group metal exploration project. The company reported 78 million ounces of gold equivalent reserves and enjoys a prominent position in the top 10 gold producing mining companies list with total mineral resources estimated of 281 million ounces.
Newcrest (ASX:NCM) (PINK:NCMGY) operates seven gold mines in Australia, Indonesia and Papua New Guinea. The company’s activities include six operating mines: Cadia Valley Operations, comprising Cadia Hill and Ridgeway (near Orange, New South Wales), Telfer Open Pit and Telfer Underground (Pilbara Region, Western Australia), Cracow (Gladstone Region Central Queensland) and Kencana (Indonesia). It has an extensive development pipeline of projects and exploration activities for gold and gold-copper deposits in Australia, Indonesia, Fiji, the United States, Canada and Peru.
Kinross (TSE:K) is based in Canada with eight operations in Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Russia and the U.S. According to the annual report, “Fuelled by new output from Kupol, Kettle River-Buckhorn, and Paracatu, we recorded our highest production ever – 2.24 million attributable gold equivalent ounces, a 22 percent increase over 2008. We generated record revenues of $2.4 billion, up 49 percent over 2008. Our adjusted operating cash flow rose by 48 percent to $937 million. Adjusted operating cash flow per share reached $1.36, substantially above the previous record of $1.01 per share in 2008. Margins increased by 22 percent to $530 per ounce.” Last year Kinross reported a gold reserve base of approximately 46 million ounces and the company is committed to safety for its workers, as well as environmental awareness surrounding its operations.
Goldcorp Inc. (TSE:G), hosts operations located throughout North America, Central America and South America. According to last year’s annual report, the company “continues to be the growth leader among senior gold producers with a forecast production increase of 57 percent over the next five years.” Chuck Jeannes, President and Chief Executive Officer said, “We experienced another record-breaking year in 2009, increasing gold production to 2.42 million ounces on the strength of organic growth at most of our mines. We also achieved record cash margins due not only to a higher average realized gold price of $978 per ounce, but also to total cash costs that declined to $295 per ounce for the year from $305 in 2008. Cash flow from operations before changes in working capital totaled nearly $1.2 billion in 2009 while adjusted net earnings were $588.2 million in 2009 compared to $397.0 million in 2008.” Goldcorp saw rapid growth from a solid intermediate player in the gold mining industry, to one of the dominant senior gold producers in the world. Goldcorp’s objective is to be a low cost gold producer around the globe, with minimal environmental impact.
Yamana Gold (TSE:YRI) is a Canadian based gold producer with significant gold production, gold development stage properties, exploration properties, and land positions in Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Mexico and Colombia. The company has an estimated 19.4 million ounces of reserves with 46.4 million ounces of total mineral resource estimates. Earlier this month the company reported strong third quarter earnings with increased revenue growth of 36 percent to $454.0 million and 45 percent appreciation to $1.2 billion, respectively for the quarter and year to date.
Agnico-Eagle Mines (TSE:AEM) is a gold producer with mining operations in northwestern Quebec, northern Mexico, northern Finland and Nunavut. Exploration activities and operations are located in Canada, Europe, Latin America and the United States. The company aims to grow gold mineral reserves to between 20 million and 21 million ounces by the end of the current year through aggressive exploration of properties in Canada (Ontario, Quebec, the Yukon and Nunavut), the United States (Nevada), Finland and Mexico (Chihuahua).
Polyus Gold (MCX:PLZL) is a Moscow based Open Joint Stock Company (OJSC) as the leading gold producer in Russia and Kazakhstan operating mines and development/exploration projects located in 5 major gold mining regions of Russia – the Krasnoyarsk Territory, the Irkutsk, Magadan, Amur regions, the Republic of Sakha (Yakutia), as well as in the Republic of Kazakhstan, Romania and Kyrgyzstan. In 2009, Polyus Gold production in Russia totalled 1.3 million ounces. The company’s provable and probable reserves (JORC) are reported to be 74.1 million ounces, based on an Independent Expert’s Report made by Micon International.



[h=3]Unlock insight here[/h]*Get the free Gold Newsletter*EmailSign up now >
About our newsletter


----------



## alshangiti (14 مارس 2015)

Barrick is a senior gold producer focused on growing free cash flow through disciplined capital allocation and operational excellence. Our vision is to be the world’s best gold mining company by operating in a safe, profitable and responsible manner.As at December 31, 2014, Barrick’s proven and probable mineral reserves were 93.0 million ounces of gold1, 888 million ounces of silver contained within gold reserves1, and 9.6 billion pounds of copper1.Barrick produced 6.25 million ounces of gold in 2014 at all-in sustaining costs of $864 per ounce2. Copper production in 2014 was 436 million pounds at C1 cash costs of $1.92 per pound2.


----------



## alshangiti (14 مارس 2015)

http://www.barrick.com/company/default.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (20 مارس 2015)

Second gold mining company in the world 
http://www.newmont.com/home/default.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (20 مارس 2015)

[FONT=open_sansregular][FONT=open_sanslight]Newmont’s strategy is to lead the gold sector in creating value for shareholders and other stakeholders through efforts to:[/FONT]
[h=3]Secure the gold franchise –[/h]by running its existing business more efficiently and effectively.

[h=3]Strengthen the portfolio –[/h]by building a longer-life, lower-cost asset portfolio.

[h=3]Enable the strategy –[/h]through capabilities and systems that create competitive advantage.


Supporting this strategy, the Company sets and meets aggressive improvement targets across five platforms:
[FONT=open_sansbold]Health and safety [/FONT]– working to eliminate all workplace injuries and illness through a focus on behaviors, leadership and risk management.

[FONT=open_sansbold]Operational excellence [/FONT]– delivering sustainable cost and efficiency improvements and world-class technical fundamentals. 

[FONT=open_sansbold]Growth [/FONT]– building a stronger portfolio by progressing promising exploration, project development and inorganic opportunities.

[FONT=open_sansbold]People [/FONT]– developing a more streamlined operating model and a more diverse talent pipeline.

[FONT=open_sansbold]Sustainability and external relations [/FONT]– leveraging leading social and environmental practices for competitive advantage


[h=3]We transform mineral resources into shared value for our stakeholders and lead the industry in shareholder returns, safety, social responsibility and environmental stewardship.[/h]


[h=2]Purpose, Mission, Vision and Values[/h][FONT=open_sanslight]Our purpose is to create value and improve lives through sustainable and responsible mining.[/FONT]
[h=3]Mission:[/h]We transform mineral resources into shared value for our stakeholders and lead the industry in shareholder returns, safety, social responsibility and environmental stewardship.
[h=3]Vision:[/h]We will be recognized and respected for exceptional economic, environmental and social performance.
[h=3]Values:[/h][h=3]Safety –[/h]We take care of our safety, health and wellness by recognizing, assessing and managing risk, and choosing safer behaviors at work and home to reach our goal of zero harm.

[h=3]Integrity –[/h]We behave ethically and respect each other and the customs, cultures and laws wherever we operate.

[h=3]Sustainability –[/h]We serve as a catalyst for local economic development through transparent and respectful stakeholder engagement, and as responsible stewards of the environment.

[h=3]Responsibility –[/h]We deliver on our commitments, demonstrate leadership, and have the courage to speak up and challenge the status quo.

[h=3]Inclusion –[/h]We create an inclusive environment where employees have the opportunity to contribute, develop and work together to deliver our strategy.



[/FONT]
[FONT=open_sansregular][h=3][/h]
[/FONT]
[FONT=open_sansregular][/FONT]
[FONT=open_sansregular]- See more at: http://www.newmont.com/about-us/strategy/default.aspx#sthash.AfchkMNd.dpuf[/FONT]


----------



## alshangiti (27 مارس 2015)

Third mining company. 


AngloGold Ashanti (NYSE:AU) is a South Africa based top producing gold mining company with a total of 21 operations across four continents and ten countries—including the U.S., Tanzania, South Africa, Namibia, Mali, Guinea, Ghana, Brazil, Australia and Argentina. The company continues to support in-depth exploration activities as well in an attempt to identify new resource ounces of gold. Last year, AngloGold spent a total of $199.9 million for its exploration programs. At the end of 2009, the amount of both proved and probable ore reserves totalled 71.4 million ounces. AngloGold’s vision is to become the leading global gold mining company, while respecting natural environments, valuing its people and their safety and minimizing cost





​


----------



## alshangiti (27 مارس 2015)

Headquartered in Johannesburg, South Africa, AngloGold Ashanti has 20 gold mining operations in 10 countries, as well as several exploration programmes in both the established and new gold producing regions of the world. 

AngloGold Ashanti produced 4.1Moz of gold in 2013, generating $5.5bn in gold income, utilising $1.62bn capital expenditure. AngloGold Ashanti has an attributable Ore Reserve of 67.9Moz of gold and an attributable Mineral Resource of 233.0Moz 

Our five key business objectives - Supporting our core strategy… 




*Focus on* *people, safety and sustainability*: our business must operate according to our values if it is to remain sustainable in the long term.
 


*Optimise overhead, costs and capital expenditure*: all spending decisions must be checked and double checked to ensure they are necessary to fulfil our core business objective.
 


*Improve portfolio quality*: we have a portfolio of assets that must be actively managed as we strive for a competitive valuation as a business.
 


*Ensure financial flexibility*: the balance sheet is the foundation of our company and we must ensure it always remains able to meet our core funding needs.
 


*Maintain long-term optionality*: while we are focused on ensuring the most efficient day-to-day operation of our business we must keep an eye on creating a competitive pipeline of long-term opportunities. ​


----------



## alshangiti (27 مارس 2015)

http://www.anglogoldashanti.com/en/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## alshangiti (2 أبريل 2015)

Goldfield. Home / About us / Company Profile / Our Vision and ValuesOur Vision and Values“The global leader …”	•	We seek to create the greatest enduring value from gold – for our investors, employees, host governments and communities•	We are the gold industry leader in understanding and shaping our stakeholders’ needs•	We consistently deliver what we promise across all our operations“… in sustainable …”	•	If we cannot mine safely, we will not mine•	We will enhance our operating environment wherever we can and avoid or rehabilitate significant mining-related damage•	We will leave a legacy of shared value with our communities, our people and host governments – whilst measuring both our impact and stakeholder perceptions“… gold mining.”	•	We will remain a gold miner (whilst mining other gold-related metals)•	We will continue to believe in the value and prospects of gold – and will not hedge


----------



## alshangiti (2 أبريل 2015)

https://www.goldfields.co.za/index.php


----------



## alshangiti (11 أبريل 2015)

Useful Links
Integrated Annual Report 2014 Quarterly ReportsMailing List Signup






 









HOMEABOUT USOPERATIONSSUSTAINABILITYINVESTORSMEDIASUPPLIERSPEOPLE & CAREERSCONTACT US

[h=3]About Gold Fields[/h]

Company Profile 
The Gold Fields DNA 
Our Leadership 
Our History


[h=3]Corporate Governance[/h][h=3]Risk Management[/h]







EMAIL THIS PAGE

PRINT THIS PAGE



Home / About us / Company Profile / Our Vision and Values
[h=1]Our Vision and Values[/h]
*“The global leader …”*
•We seek to create the greatest enduring value from gold – for our investors, employees, host governments and communities•We are the gold industry leader in understanding and shaping our stakeholders’ needs•We consistently deliver what we promise across all our operations
*“… in sustainable …”*
•If we cannot mine safely, we will not mine•We will enhance our operating environment wherever we can and avoid or rehabilitate significant mining-related damage•We will leave a legacy of shared value with our communities, our people and host governments – whilst measuring both our impact and stakeholder perceptions
*“… gold mining.”*
•We will remain a gold miner (whilst mining other gold-related metals)•We will continue to believe in the value and prospects of gold – and will not hedge


 


Memberships & Associations|Site Map |Disclaimer |Help & Accessibility 
© Gold Fields Limited


----------



## alshangiti (1 مايو 2015)

[h=1]Profile[/h]Newcrest is one of the world’s largest gold mining companies and operates mines in four countries, with a global workforce of around 10,000.

We focus on long-term value creation with an emphasis on three key value drivers: maintaining low costs, growing reserves and production, and using capital efficiently.

Newcrest’s vision is to be the Miner of choice™ for all stakeholders including our people (both employees and contractors), the communities in which we operate and our shareholders. Social responsibility, safety and sustainability are fundamental guideposts to our vision.



http://www.newcrest.com.au





Cadia Valley Operations (CVO) is one of Australia’s largest gold mining operations and is 100 per cent owned by Newcrest. It is located approximately 25 kilometres from the city of Orange in central west New South Wales and is 250 kilometres west of Sydney.
CVO comprises three mines - the Cadia Hill open pit mine, and the Cadia East and Ridgeway underground mines. These are all large scale mining operations using either block and panel caving or open pit mining methods. The new Cadia East underground mine, constructed at a cost of over $2 billion commenced commercial production on 1 January 2013.
At CVO, Newcrest produces gold doré from a gravity circuit and gold-rich copper concentrates from a flotation circuit. Gold doré from CVO is refined at the Perth Mint and concentrates are piped to a dewatering plant at nearby Blayney and sent by rail to Port Kembla in New South Wales for export mainly to Eastern Asia.
In the financial year ending 30 June 2014, CVO produced 592,831 ounces of gold and 60,612 tonnes of copper. Over 8 million ounces of gold has been produced from CVO since commercial production commenced in 1999.
[h=5]Growth opportunities[/h]Newcrest continues to explore areas around existing mines to expand reserves that will support the development of additional production capacity in this large mineral district.
[h=5]Sustainability and community[/h]Newcrest places a high value on the support and endorsement of its activities by surrounding communities. At CVO, Newcrest is a major contributor to the local economy employing more than 780 permanent staff and more than 2,300 contract employees (at peak construction of the new Cadia East underground mine). Most personnel live in and around the nearby town of Orange.
CVO works closely with local community groups and government agencies to provide ongoing infrastructure and support in the Orange, Blayney and Cabonne local government areas.
CVO undertakes a range of environmental reporting and monitoring activities, to ensure that the mine maintains a safe environment for employees, operating and developing mines in line with good environmental practices and embracing a strong sense of commitment to local communities.
For more information, download the Cadia Valley Operations fact sheet, refer to the CVO website or the latest Newcrest Sustainability Report.


----------



## alshangiti (7 مايو 2016)

Freeport-McMoRan Inc. (FCX) is a natural resources company with headquarters in Phoenix, Arizona. FCX operates large, long-lived, geographically diverse assets with significant proven and probable reserves of copper, gold, molybdenum, cobalt, oil and natural gas. FCX is the world’s largest publicly traded copper producer, the world’s largest producer of molybdenum, and a significant gold, oil and natural gas producer.
FCX’s portfolio of metal assets includes the Grasberg minerals district in Indonesia, one of the world’s largest copper and gold deposits; significant mining operations in North and South America, including the large-scale Morenci minerals district in Arizona and the Cerro Verde operation in Peru; and the Tenke Fungurume minerals district in the Democratic Republic of Congo.
FCX’s portfolio of oil and natural gas assets includes growth potential in the Deepwater Gulf of Mexico, established oil production facilities onshore and offshore California, large onshore natural gas resources in the Haynesville shale in Louisiana, natural gas production from the Madden area in central Wyoming, and a position in the Inboard Lower Tertiary/Cretaceous natural gas trend onshore in South Louisiana.
Our global workforce, comprised of employees and contractors, includes approximately 75,000 members. FCX has a strong commitment to safety performance, environmental management and to the local communities where it operates. FCX is a founding member of the International Council on Mining and Metals (ICMM) and committed to implementation of the ICMM Sustainable Development Framework.
Our stock trades on the New York Stock Exchange under the ticker symbol “FCX”.


----------



## alshangiti (7 مايو 2016)

http://www.fcx.com


----------



## eng.waseem fayed (31 مايو 2016)

انا مهندس مناجم خريج 2009 ممكن فرصة معك


----------



## alshangiti (28 يونيو 2016)

 Type
PublicTraded asLSE: PGIL
OTC Pink: PLZLYIndustryMaterials science and engineering
MiningHeadquartersMoscow, RussiaKey people
German Pikhoya *(CEO) [SUP][1][/SUP]*ProductsGoldRevenue



US$2.239 billion (2014)Net income




US$585 million (2014)OwnerSuleyman Kerimov (40.22%)Websitewww.polyusgold.com

Polyus Gold*Polyus Gold International is the largest gold producer in Russia and one of the top 10 gold miners globally by ounces produced (1.5 million ounces of gold production in 2011). As of the third quarter of 2014, the company was the world's 8th-largest producer of gold.[SUP][2][/SUP]*
*The company holds the world’s third largest gold reserves with over 90 million ounces of proven and probable gold reserves underpinning the Polyus Gold’s sector-leading production growth profile (8% increase in gold production in 2011).*
*Polyus Gold International, the new UK-based holding company for Russia's biggest gold-miner. The company's principal operations are located in Russia’s most prolific gold mining provinces in Eastern Siberia and the Far East and include 5 operating mines, alluvial operations and several advanced development projects.*
*Polyus Gold International has a premium listing on the London Stock Exchange (ticker: PGIL) and is the largest London-listed gold producer gold output and reserves. Additionally, Polyus Gold International GDRs are traded OTC in the US (ticker: PLZLY).*

[h=2]
[/h]


----------



## alshangiti (13 سبتمبر 2016)

KINROSS GOLD COMPANY 

http://www.kinross.com/home/default.aspx
Founded in 1993, Kinross Gold is a senior gold mining company with a diverse portfolio of mines and projects in the United States, Brazil, Chile, Ghana, Mauritania, and Russia. Headquartered in Toronto, Canada, Kinross employs approximately 9,100 people worldwide. The Company is focused on delivering value through operational excellence, balance sheet strength, disciplined growth, and responsible mining.

​Delivering strongoperating resultsContinuing a track record ofconsistent and dependableoperational performance,with4 consecutive years of meetingor beating guidance targets.NYSE: KGCTSX: KFinancial strength+ flexibilityA disciplined approach toour business that prioritizesbalance sheet strength.Forecast recordgold equivalentproduction*(million ounces)2.62.7-2.920152016EForecast all-insustaining cost*(per gold ounce)$975$890-$99020152016E20152016EForecast productioncost of sales*Continued trend of reducedspending while achievingthe right balance betweendisciplined capital spendingand investing in operation


----------

